# Zero turn Mowers?



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

I work at a center where we mow about 25-30 acres.. Once a week. 5-10 acres with a zero turn.. Right now i have two John Deere 72" front decks that are old and one died. So Where looking into 2 new front decks.. I was looking into the Dixon mowers.. It dosent have to be Comercial Grade mowers sence we only mow once a week. And also we have a budget of 10,000-12,000 dollars to work with. Thanks for any input..


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I recommend Yazoo-Kees. Ours has a 23 hp Kawasaki engine that runs awesome. About ten years old and only a couple minor issues. Looked at JD's too but dealer would not deal at all and the Yazoo guy would. Got a lot more mower for our money.


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Front Mount Grasshopper,Grasshopper,Grasshopper!!!


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Hawgleg said:


> Front Mount Grasshopper,Grasshopper,Grasshopper!!!


I agree! But 10-12k isn't going to get you one capable of handling a 72" deck. More like 16-18k if you want to go diesel, which you would for running that big of a deck unless you like buying a lot of gas.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

tmanmi said:


> I agree! But 10-12k isn't going to get you one capable of handling a 72" deck. More like 16-18k if you want to go diesel, which you would for running that big of a deck unless you like buying a lot of gas.


+1 for the Grasshoppers !


----------



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

You can check out Country Clipper mowers, very well built and can cut grass quickly. I personally like their joystick control in place of the usual two handles on a zero turn.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

tmanmi said:


> I agree! But 10-12k isn't going to get you one capable of handling a 72" deck. More like 16-18k if you want to go diesel, which you would for running that big of a deck unless you like buying a lot of gas.


 Im not looking for a 72" deck. Ower mowers are f-930 and f-935 John Deere 72" decks more towards the front.. Im looking for a deck that under your feet.. Thanks for all your input..


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

We mow several dozen acres of parks lawns and 8 miles of road shoulder at our Association.
We purchased a 27HP "SCAG" last summer (2012) and it's been faultless.
Sorry, I don't have more info handy on the model or features.
It was in the neighborhood of under $7000.00.
One buying point for our manager, I do remember, was some sort of sealed roller bearings or shafts being an important feature with all the sandy and gravely areas we get into. Said to be more durable.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Dixie Chopper, all the way. There is a reason everyone "compares" their machines to Dixies.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I run exmarks for a really nice cut but if I were doing what you are a scag would be my first pick. They seem to work well in a variety of conditions and great durability. You will have a hard duplicating the productivity of your current deeres without a large budget. For your acreage I would look at something like a toro groundsman with wings, giving you about a ten foot cutting width.


----------



## JRsoupjr89 (Jan 27, 2013)

I did lawncare for a couple summers and we used deere z820a's. There only 60 inch zero turns but they are very fast and will cut 4 ft. Wet grass no problem. Best built mower I have ever sat on. I think you can get a demo with a couple hundred hours for 6-8 thousand.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't cut grass for a living,but my oldest son has for the last fourteen years, and he's goona go with a new deere for the 14' season. His Dixie, which I agree is a monster, 60" just won't die!! We demoed the 72", what a machine and the 60" which is what he will go with. First time I've been on a JD in at least ten years and they have a great machine as mentioned already!!


----------

